# Did You Play Any Sport Games Over The Years?



## SeaBreeze

The only sport games I really played were Tennis and Badminton, not much into anything else.  Did you play any football, baseball, softball, volley ball, basketball, golf, etc. over the years?  :rugby:


----------



## ClassicRockr

Yep, in the last couple of years......golf, baseball, basketball, table tennis, tennis.......in our living room on the Wii Game! Love saying that! 
Now, for "real" thing: little basketball and some volley ball. Football would have been to rough for my body. 
Only sport I really got into was rodeo as a Team Roper. Really didn't think I could ride a horse that well, let alone swing a rope and catch a steer, but I proved myself wrong........real wrong.


----------



## romfty

Used to play Rugby Union  and Football whist in the armed forces, oh and  'uckers' in the RN, no protection like the American Football guys............. just rough tough guys............. now minus a few teeth and with bad joints ....lol!


----------



## SifuPhil

Played high school football for 3 years, but the only other "sport" I "played" was martial arts.


----------



## rkunsaw

I played softball on a team of fellow workers for several years.


----------



## Falcon

While in the Air Force we played only volleyball. Anything rougher than that was a no-no  because it
 could damage our coordination for flying.  They had way too much time and money invested in us
 to allow any dangerous activities.


----------



## Fern

In my youth I played netball & soft ball.


----------



## hollydolly

Very sporty in my youth. I played netball, Hockey and also was a 100 metre sprinter.
I don't play any active sports now !


----------



## oldman

Basketball and baseball until I was in my 50's. I also played tennis until two years ago when my partner that I played with on a regular basis had a series if TIA's. He quit and then I never bothered to look around for a new partner. I run two miles five days a week, so I get enough exercise. 

My partner had his first TIA on the tennis court and it scared the crap out of me. Luckily, there was another couple of young ladies playing alongside of us on another court and the one young lady was a nurse. She recognized his problem and immediately took charge. She had him lying down with his head elevated and then called 911. After that she held his hand and kept talking to him to keep him alert as much as possible. He had another on the way to the hospital in the ambulance. The doctors stented his one carotid artery.


----------



## Pappy

Play a year of football in school. Mostly played the  field.


----------



## Bullie76

I started playing golf at the age of 13. I turned 60 yesterday. You do the math.  Still love the game and plan to play for several more years. I also played a little basketball in high school. But too slow to be very good. Oh yes......played some tennis too. But haven't picked up a racket in 20+ years.


----------



## Justme

I could play table tennis quite well as a kid, but it was never more than a bit of fun from time to time. I have no interest in sport.


----------



## Ronnie

Hi I'm new to the group and I don't know if this is technically a "sport" but I love the game of poker. I've played the game for over 40yr. now. It's just something about the game and human nature that's fascinating. Any other poke players here?


----------



## Ina

:welcome: Ronnie, sure it's a sport. I bet you have really strong wrists and fingers.


----------



## Ronnie

Well, fingers and wrists not so strong now at age 62. NOTHING is as strong now(lol)


----------



## Ina

So true Ronnie, There are other sports likes typing. Just set down, and join in with the rest of us forum members at typing away on as many topics as we find interesting. :magnify:


----------



## Ronnie

well basically that what I do now. Just sit and play on my computer. I have a little online business I do for fun and profit now


----------



## taffboy

Football cricket crown green bowling snoker darts and pool .


----------



## Ronnie

taffboy what is snoker


----------



## taffboy

Ronnie said:


> taffboy what is snoker[/QUOTE That should have been snooker.


----------



## Ina

Taffboy, I was wondering that too, now what does taffboy mean? :dunno:


----------



## Meanderer

I think it is the River Taff in Wales?


----------



## Bajabob

I messed around with many sports over the years, other than football, baseball and basketball. Then, at age 50 I discovered my great love, kayaking. I stayed with that until age 80. I should have started with it at age 25.


----------



## oldman

I played basketball and baseball in high school and baseball in college. My Dad was signed by the then Cincinnati Redlegs before he went to war and when he came home that because he had lost most of his hearing from the bombs in France, the Redlegs released him. I was drafted in the 23rd round by the Dodgers, but declined. I wanted to get on with my life. I knew that I was never going to make it to the major league level, so why waste up to 8 years going through the farm systems only to be released? Those 8 years were put to good use going to flight school and getting a good job.


----------



## hauntedtexan

Used to be intense at power lifting for years, could never do the body building egocentric stuff, just wanted to be strong. Played golf for a long time, 7 days a week. intense there too..... now I work hard at push-aways (from the table) so I will never get "Goodyear" painted on my sides.....


----------



## HiDesertHal

I induige in self-inflicted exercise: Walking , Bike Riding, Pushups, and Pumping Light Iron on my Weight Bench.

No Gym for this kid!

HDH


----------



## HazyDavey

Grew up playing Little League baseball & pickup basketball games. Then after High School many years of softball and golf. 
These days I go to the gym four to five days a week.


----------



## Trade

Just individual stuff. No team sports. I ran 10K's back in the 70's and early 80's. At my best I could do them at 8 minutes a mile. Then in my mid thirties I developed Achilles tendonitis and switched to biking. At my peak I did the 170 mile Cross Florida ride from Cocoa Beach to Pine Island in 13 hours. That was in 1995. In 2006 I picked up weight training after a 40 year hiatus. I had done a little in High School. When I was in Florida I used to go to one or two senior power lifting meets a year. The last one I went to was in Feb. of 2014. At that one I Bench Pressed 205 and Dead lifted 285 lbs. They don't have anything like that around here in Alabama. I might go down to Clearwater Florida in December for the Florida Senior Games and do the power lifting.


----------



## Lon

Oh Yes---I played Softball ,Basketball, Raquetball, Pickleball, Handball,Squash,Golf,Table Tennis, Petanque,Volleyball,(water & land)


----------



## Camper6

Let me see.  Hockey, football, baseball, golf, and all the friends you make all the way along.

They still remember you.

Did you play for ?  And on and on the conversations go.  It's just great.


----------



## nvtribefan

Softball, volleyball, bowling, golf, water skiing, Alpine and Nordic skiing. Only golf currently.


----------



## drifter

Never good at any sport. Never liked many. I enjoyed golf but not that good. Way back there, when I was trying to find myself, I was in an Archery Club. Competed against other clubs, other towns., I was pretty good at that.


----------



## moviequeen1

Years ago,I played tennis in a league once or twice/wk.I'm left handed,was taught yrs ago,how to slice the ball.When I hit my back hand ,it was interesting to see my opponent's reaction when the ball veered the other way.Once in awhile,I would play against another 'lefty' always checking out where they hit their shots.I preferred singles over doubles,got more exercise playing singles. Sue


----------



## Ruthanne

I started playing football in high school but then they cancelled the girls football team.  It was a disappointment.  I have also played basketball and volleyball.  Used to enjoy swimming and would like to get back to it.


----------



## TonyK

I played baseball, football, basketball, and ran track in high school. Loved fast-pitch softball in the service. Later I played in Over-35 leagues in softball and basketball. My son played college rugby for four years and I learned to love the sport.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I hated sports and still do. The only thing I enjoyed and still do is swimming. If I hadn't mess up my knee I would still enjoy roller skating and ice skating.


----------



## jujube

I played hard to get.  I was pretty good at it, too, especially since there weren't a lot of guys chasing me. Sigh. 

I just looked at my high school yearbook.  I never thought about it, but there wasn't a single sport at my high school played competitively by girls, outside of cheerleading which is now considered a sport but sure wasn't back then. Even the bowling club was all-boys.  We played softball and volleyball and basketball in gym class but there weren't even any intramural teams.  

We were expected to sit in the bleachers and cheer our boyfriends on, I guess.   It didn't make any difference to me as I was then and still am absolutely abysmal at any kind of sport (except roller skating.....I was a passable skater).  I can't run, I can barely swim to save my life, I can't catch, throw or hit a ball.


----------



## rkunsaw

I played baseball and softball.


----------



## Smiling Jane

jujube said:


> I just looked at my high school yearbook.  I never thought about it, but there wasn't a single sport at my high school played competitively by girls, outside of cheerleading which is now considered a sport but sure wasn't back then. Even the bowling club was all-boys.  We played softball and volleyball and basketball in gym class but there weren't even any intramural teams.
> 
> We were expected to sit in the bleachers and cheer our boyfriends on, I guess.   It didn't make any difference to me as I was then and still am absolutely abysmal at any kind of sport (except roller skating.....I was a passable skater).  I can't run, I can barely swim to save my life, I can't catch, throw or hit a ball.



Where and when I grew up, our backward state (Illinois) established rules against girls participating in competitive sports (some stupid goober probably had a thing about girls acting ladylike). I seem to recall a few halfhearted attempts at intramurals that died for lack of support. 

Because I grew up running with a herd of wild boys, I was a great distance runner and adept at many sports. I refused to play that stupid half-court basketball the school authorities imposed on girls, but the boys track coach used to come around and give pointers to us girls. From him, I learned some valuable lessons such as how to pace myself and when to kick. 

Our water supply was in reservoirs that froze in the winter, so we played lots of ice hockey. I always loved speed-skating and still hit the rink from time to time when my knee is behaving. 

I was a solid swimmer who taught swimming lessons and worked as a lifeguard at the YMCA and local pool.

I enjoyed gymnastics at the Y, especially uneven parallel bars until they brought in a coach I refused to work with. He was ghastly.

I'm getting mad all over again at the misguided "educators" who suppressed girls sports for so many years.


----------



## RadishRose

A little skating, some badminton, some bowling. Never was good at sports, unless you count hopscotch and jump rope.


----------



## NancyNGA

Smiling Jane said:


> Where and when I grew up, our backward state (Illinois) established rules against girls participating in competitive sports (some stupid goober probably had a thing about girls acting ladylike). I seem to recall a few halfhearted attempts at intramurals that died for lack of support.
> 
> I'm getting mad all over again at the misguided "educators" who suppressed girls sports for so many years.


Same in Ohio.  At the very least we could have learned how to throw a ball accurately, and shoot baskets without using the squat technique.  LOL!


----------



## HiDesertHal

_I was so bad at sports in High School that the other guys and the PE teachers made fun of me._

During baseball in our PE class, whenever I came up to bat, the whole outfield would move into the infield because I was a weak hitter, but it didn't matter, because I usually struck out anyway.

When I first came to bat, the pitcher pitched me four balls, but I didn't know what I was supposed to do.  My team started yelling "take your base...take your base", but I didn't know what the hell they were screaming about until the catcher pushed me toward first base.  From that time on, I hated baseball!

When we played football, the PE teacher would insult me if I did something wrong after the ball was snapped.  One time he yelled "look at that dumb end" meaning me.

The only P.E. game I enjoyed was kickball, where the pitcher rolled the ball to you and you kicked it and ran the bases, unless you were slammed with the ball and were out.

I was always out.

I promised my wife I would watch 2 Football games a year...the Rose Bowl Game and the Super Bowl. 

She watched all the rest. 

We never watched Basketball because I thought it was a stupid game, and she did too.

Hal


----------



## Buckeye

High school, was quarterback of the football team (and my wife to be was a cheer leader) and on the varsity basketball team and ran track.  In my 40s I ran a lot of 10ks, and golfed a lot in my 50s, but was always bad at it.  Still golf with son/grandsons.


----------



## Gary O'

The usual sports
Football to 9 ball
Every one of ‘em took their own portion of my life

I’d say boxing was the most frustrating, as my head is a rock, and my nose made a good defense
But
My onion paper thin Irish skin just didn’t holdup

Yet

The game of golf

Was brutal

Being a single digit handicapper is just not quite ‘there’ 

Some days there was an undeniable flow
Incorrigible swing habits would chime in and, for a time, I could shape the ball at will
The short game became less….excruciating  
Then
It would go away
Read, heard it could be something as intangible as heart rate

Took months to bleed off that game
Back spasms helped

Fishing and hunting of late


----------



## NancyNGA

I used to be pretty good at bowling.  :cool2:  layful:


----------



## Olivia

Does Karate count as a sport? Because I used to teach women's self defense karate style and I won a trophy for Kata (karate moves as a dance movement).


----------



## peppermint

I was a Cheerleader, but they didn't call it a sport in my day....Mostly Middle School, cheering for Basketball...Boy's team...At the time, girls only played Basketball at Gym time.....


----------



## CindyLouWho

Played tennis,  did gymnastics, Cross Country skiing, ice skating, bowling league.


----------



## James

Competitive Wind Surfing (that's not me btw)


----------



## JimW

Played every sport imaginable as a kid up through high school, probably played some games that weren't even sports at all, lol. It's amazing what a bunch of kids hanging at the park all day will come up with, especially once we discovered pot, lol. Played Baseball and Hockey at the High School level, continued to play in adult hockey leagues and softball leagues into my early 40's. At that point the knees and other joint pain from arthritis took it's toll and I had to stop. Now I love to fish, mostly freshwater.


----------



## 911

I played football in high school and also baseball. I was on the basketball team, but I warmed the bench most of the time. I used to run players over trying to get to the basket.


----------



## Lon

I walked and  played 18 holes of golf regularly as well as Racquet Ball, Boccee Ball, Pickle Ball and English Darts.


----------



## Radrook

Pai Lum King fu is the one i gave most attention to. Great aerobic exercise involved.  In fact, I no longer needed medication to keep my triglyceride levels low.


----------



## Lon

Basketball, Softball, Bocceeball, Pickleball,Raquetball, Squash,Golf, Watervolleyball


----------



## Radrook

Lon said:


> Basketball, Softball, Bocceeball, Pickleball,Raquetball, Squash,Golf, Watervolleyball



I used to see senior Italian senior citizens playing  Bocceeball, at the Branchbrook Park in Newark NJ. Didn't know what to call it until I looked it up just now. 







https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bocce


Must be interesting since they appeared to be extremely concentrated on the game,.


----------



## terry123

Running, tennis and loved to dance!


----------



## Trade

I covered most of mine in post #28. But I will add that I had two very short lived experiences going out for sports in High School. One was when a friend of mine talked me into going out for swimming with him. Our school didn't have a pool so we had to beg one of the local country clubs to let us use theirs. Their pool wasn't heated and it was winter so even though we were in Florida the pool was colder than a well diggers ass. That's why none of their members were using it. Anyway it turned out I was the slowest swimmer there. In practice I finished dead last every time in everything. The next to the slowest was this little chick that was about 4 foot 11 and weighed about 86 lbs. She always beat me. It was humiliating. Then we got a little bit of a warm spell and some of the hardier country club members decided they wanted to  dip their tippy toes in the water in the afternoons. So the manager of the country club told us we would have to move our practices to the mornings before school. So we had to get there at o dark thirty to practice. That's when I quit. 


  The other time was when I went out for football. I did that for the usual reason I did most things back then. Hoping to impress chicks.  I just went to spring practice. Back then you were allowed 20 days of football practice in the spring. Coach wanted me to be a pulling guard. When they called my number, I was supposed to pull deep into the backfield and then lead the blocking for our star running back around the right or left end. I'm as slow as molasses in January. So I would always wind up behind the guy I was supposed to be leading the blocking for. Every single time. And every single time coach would scream at me and tell me I had to be quicker. Anyway I finished out spring practice but I didn't go back in the fall. At our 50 year reunion I learned that our star running back had ballooned out to over 250 lbs after his playing days were over and died of a heart attack in 2012. So I guess I finally got out ahead of him.


----------

